# Simplicity sovereign 18. My local simplicity shop told me that the pump was out on my



## cornbred (Feb 25, 2014)

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

What pump is out, fuel pump, hydro? What is the tractor doing?


----------



## cornbred (Feb 25, 2014)

The hydro pump supposedly. It will pull fine until On flat ground then it will quit pulling for approximately five or six seconds sometimes then take back off. It pulls fine up hill but it will free wheel downhill sometimes.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How's the fluid?!?


----------



## cornbred (Feb 25, 2014)

Fluid level good and filter good also


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Hmmmm, sounds like air in system


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Did the simplicity shop look at the tractor or just diagnose over phone? If the tractor isn't moving at all or coasting maybe the are the poppet valves on the top of the hydro pump in the up position?


----------

